# Blue-green algae solution-tadpoles?



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ran into this article that suggests that unlike other algae eaters, tadpoles will indiscriminately consume blue-green and reduce their presence in ponds:

http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/1 ... 8976052407

Besides the obvious water quality issues, tadpoles may be useful in ridding a tank of blue-green algae. The main question for me would be whether the tadpoles can survive side by side with cichlids. I would think large bullfrog tadpoles would have the best chance of survival.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You're better off finding the cause and eliminating the possibility of cyanobacteria growth.
6500K or greater lighting, regular water changes and vacuuming to eliminate mulm buildup. Same with filtration, scheduled cleaning to remove any organic buildup.
Add a UV sterilizer, spot treat with peroxide or treat the tank with erythromycin (not recommended as a regular or repetitive treatment as it will eventually destroy your nitrifying bacteria along with the cyanobacteria).


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

"You're better off finding the cause and eliminating the possibility of cyanobacteria growth.
6500K or greater lighting, regular water changes and vacuuming to eliminate mulm buildup. Same with filtration, scheduled cleaning to remove any organic buildup.
Add a UV sterilizer, spot treat with peroxide or treat the tank with erythromycin (not recommended as a regular or repetitive treatment as it will eventually destroy your nitrifying bacteria along with the cyanobacteria)."

I agree with all that, but it may be a way of rapidly reducing the biomass without having to use chemicals.

I had some blue-breen algae a few months ago that smothered my hornwort. I eventually got rid of it with GreenClean (a peroxide-base algaecide) which killed some of it followed by treatment with UltaLife blue-green algae treatment which wiped it out completelly (don't know active ingredient- could it be erythromycin?). I am continuing with water changes and filtration. Currently using sponge filter + canister filter with carbon + overflow to a plant refugium containing duckweed, hornwort, and anacharis. I also have some well-established plant growth (Jungle Val, water lettuce) in the main tank but the blue-green algae is starting to come back now several months later in some small patches . Ammonia and Nitrites are nondetected. Nitrate is less than 20.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never had to deal with it but I hear it can be a pain to get rid of once it gets established.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's easy to remove physically. Then if you solve the problem that created the algae it usually goes away. But yes, erythromycin does take care of any stubborn reoccurrances.

I get this when my plants are not healthy. The bacteria lives on plant fluids leaking into the water. Check your balance of ferts and growth...a fast growing plant that runs out of ferts can start leaking pretty quick. In my case I can usually make the cyano stop by getting the fertilizers back into balance.

Catch it quick...don't wait until it smothers anything.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

OK, here's an update. i'm continuing with water changes. I also added some Tetra Flora Pride which provides iron and potassium.

I was able to get a good deal on bullfrog tadpoles online. At first I was a little apprehensive about putting them in the cichlid tank. I figured their soft bodies would be vulnerable to aggressive cichlids. As it turns out, the cichlids simply ignored them, allowing them to bottom feed, and staying out of their way. I just put them in today so it's too early to tell if they will have any impact.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I would be cautious bullfrog tadpoles can be pretty nasty when they get bigger. I have seen them take down an injured goldfish like piranhas, plus they produce quite a bit of weight.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What will you do with the frogs? :lol:


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> What will you do with the frogs? :lol:


We have an outdoor pond. Hopefully, they won't metamorphose too quickly.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> What will you do with the frogs? :lol:


And when they grow up:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... sch&itbs=1


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

> I would be cautious bullfrog tadpoles can be pretty nasty when they get bigger. I have seen them take down an injured goldfish like piranhas, plus they produce quite a bit of weight.
> lucid_eye


No problems so far. The largest tadpole is about 4-5" long. Small grazing mouth. Doubt that it could do much harm to cichlids.

As far as the blue-green algae is concerned, it seems to be diminishing already.


----------

